
MergeSort Example using Python Multiprocessing - pajju
http://devopslog.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/mergesort-example-using-python-multiprocessing/
======
SEJeff
Now _this_ is the kind of thing I'd call devops. Thanks for the post

